# 1DX more than 3 successive shot for AEB



## hammy (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 1Dx can do more than 3 successive shots with AEB ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

Up to 7 with a C.Fn. I have mine set to 5 shots.


----------



## hammy (Sep 20, 2012)

i can't find it in the instruction. can you tell me how or what page in the manual.. 
thanks


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 20, 2012)

hammy said:


> i can't find it in the instruction. can you tell me how or what page in the manual..
> thanks



hammy,

Go to pages 320-321. This tells how to do more than the normal 3 shots. Hope this helps.


----------



## hammy (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks.... i'll take a look..


----------

